# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Розница > 1С - Розница 8.X >  Эквайринг

## Vanter121

Добрый день. Ситуация следующая. Эквайринг сбера. В течении дня работает исправно, но стоит выключить и включить компьютер- ошибка 99. Если выйти с 1С и поэтапно запустить файл pinpad, а затем Loadpam- опять работает до следующей перезагрузки компа. В чем может быть проблема? Может есть у кого есть обновленный драйвер? Конфигурация 1С 8.3.20, 2.13.13.

----------

